# MoYu WeiLong vs DaYan ZhanChi (video)



## SolveThatCube (Mar 7, 2014)

Please Sub if you liked this vid!


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 7, 2014)

I like Weilong


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

And I was thinking about doing it 
Nice Video 
I like 54mm Weilong better


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks!

Yeah I haven't got the mini Weilong yet


----------

